# Husqvarna 550xp reviews.



## wise8706 (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking into buying a 550xp for cutting wood. Have a 460 right now and looking into the xp's. Anyone own one and could fill me in on pros and cons please. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8six (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know if the search function is working but if it is, there is days worth of reading on this very subject. The general consensus is they are a great saw especially with a muffler mod. I love mine!


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Mar 5, 2014)

I tried one out at the dealer; nothing but good things to say. Light, maneuverable with plenty of power; no starting or running issues out of the box. Just make sure the dealer has all the auto tune training and equipment and buy the Husky pre-mix to get the extended warranty.


----------



## wise8706 (Mar 5, 2014)

I tried searching for it and nothing popped up. Probably operator error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice little saw, very impressive and fun to run, I just got rid of one that was ported but will get another one day.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't recall the 550xp being discussed here. Is this a current model?


----------



## nhlogga (Mar 5, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I don't recall the 550xp being discussed here. Is this a current model?


Yes it is a current model. I believe it is the replacement for the 346xp.


----------



## mesupra (Mar 5, 2014)

There a bunch of 550 owners on this site, including myself, from what I can tell its about the best 50cc saw going. The 346 will always have a place in my shed. It will be interesting to see how well the 550 holds up, I have seen 10 year old used and abused 346's across my bench that are still in one piece and run excellent.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 5, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I don't recall the 550xp being discussed here. Is this a current model?



I didnt know the 346 was replaced either ?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Mar 5, 2014)

The 550XP is a great saw. Give it some thought before you buy though... it really doesn't like bars bigger than 16". If you need larger, take a look at the 550's big brother, the 562XP. Both saws are fantastic!


----------



## wise8706 (Mar 5, 2014)

Great information guys. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesupra (Mar 5, 2014)

I agree with the 16" bar theory, I think it balances the saw out perfect where the 346 is balanced wih a 18", I will day either absolutely rip with an 16 or 18"


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 5, 2014)

I love my 550. Haven't had a problem one out of it and I probably reach for it more than any other. I run a 16" bar with woodland pro (.325) on mine and it balances well. I will be switching to the taller profiled Oregon chain, as the Carlton can't be made quite as aggressive even though it has held up well for me.


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a couple 550, both run great, never an issue. Buy and enjoy!


----------



## mesupra (Mar 6, 2014)

I just posted another 550 for sale on the market place.


----------



## Tnshaker (Mar 7, 2014)

The 550 weighs close.to the 241c and has way more power.I prefer the 550 in this size saw to anything. Way lighter than a 261...so the 550 wins and I love Stihl saws. Buy from mesupra and it will be cheaper than a 241c as well.


----------



## ash man (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a ne346 and a 550 and I never thought I would say this, but I think i like the 550 more. with the reev-boost it seems to spool up even quicker than the 346. With the mm I gave it, no problem in the power or torque dept with a 16" bar.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Mar 7, 2014)

Love the 550, Seems to cut right with the legendary 346, and does so with less weight and better ergos.
Mine has no problem pulling an 18" fine even before porting. Autotune is the feature that stands out for me,
I like that no matter what altitude I'm cutting at it very quickly dials "itself" in to maximum performance. If I had it to do over 
I would have bought from a sponsor on this site and had him port her right off the bat and saved myself some $$$$.


----------



## mesupra (Mar 7, 2014)

As of right now I have two left one very lightly used and a new xpg. I think I might just keep the xpg, I really like the heated handles and don't come by them too often.


----------



## wise8706 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well guys I picked up the 550xp today! Gonna try her out tomorrow. Thanks for all the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 8, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I don't recall the 550xp being discussed here. Is this a current model?



You made me laugh so loud I'm chocking!


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 8, 2014)

wise8706 said:


> Well guys I picked up the 550xp today! Gonna try her out tomorrow. Thanks for all the help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're gonna love it, my personal experience was that a muff mod woke that puppy right up.


----------



## Patrus Monk (Mar 8, 2014)

Indeed! Despite the 550s attributes, I will always turn to my 346xp when reliability is a factor. The 346xp is slightly more rugged. The 550xp is more engineered. The power difference is very slight and hard to notice. My 550xpg had issues which were rectified under warranty. Bring yours back if you are not happy with it after a tank of fuel goes through it. If you like it when it is a tank old, you will adore it when it is a dozen tanks older and more mature!



mesupra said:


> There a bunch of 550 owners on this site, including myself, from what I can tell its about the best 50cc saw going. The 346 will always have a place in my shed. It will be interesting to see how well the 550 holds up, I have seen 10 year old used and abused 346's across my bench that are still in one piece and run excellent.


pite the 550xp


----------



## johnwalt (Jul 13, 2015)

The 550xp is a great saw!


----------



## 750hlt (Dec 6, 2015)

I have had two of these saws over a year and half using them ever day for professional tree care the first one lasted three months hard to start cylinder piston scored the second one lasted about nine months same thing hard to start scored cylinder piston and the piston ring broke in half my opinion not a good professional saw


----------



## troylee (Dec 6, 2015)

750hlt said:


> I have had two of these saws over a year and half using them ever day for professional tree care the first one lasted three months hard to start cylinder piston scored the second one lasted about nine months same thing hard to start scored cylinder piston and the piston ring broke in half my opinion not a good professional saw



Your two saws averaged 9 months in an everyday use environment. That means mine will last 126 years.


----------



## msvold (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome purchase, keep the chain sharp and feed her non-e fuel at 50:1 or better. Ive never had an issue. Go to saw for everything except the heavy stuff.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 6, 2015)

Well my 550 has lasted over 2 years everyday use in my tree service. Very reliable and nimble saw. I did replace the filter with an oem flocked one... Pulls a 18 extremely well.


----------



## jochem mulder (May 23, 2016)

Great saw......very light,good balance.powerfull and also easy to use for a climber.......just love it.


----------



## Thee masonator (Oct 27, 2016)

We have one on our lift truck, I should mention I work for Asplundh, but when we could get it to run, it ran decent. it never liked to start after it warmed up and you shut it off, but now you're lucky if it starts period. took the air filter out, it was letting dust through, cleaned it upossible and even cleaned the fins on the flywheel where it draws the air from. it will start on very rare occasions and it only runs until you take it off of high idle and it dies. we got the saw brand new and haven't used it much because it's not very reliable. we have a 372xp that we use all the time and it runs great, even swung a 36' bar with a surprisingly small amount of struggle. we still only use stihl trim saws though, the huskys don't seem to have much power. I'll be honest though, I've only been around the husqvarna saws for a little over a year now, before Asplundh I used stihl


----------

